# Symantec Antivirus & Windows 7



## aurelius2000 (Oct 26, 2009)

Hey guys.

Trying to find a compatible Symantec client that is compatible with windows 7. It has to be symantec (company policy and we are under contract). 

If there is any way someone can provide a link so that we can get this on a new windows 7 laptop (XPS Studio 16/1640) it would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Symantec Norton Antivirus 2009 and 2010 are compatible with 32 and 64 bit Windows 7.

*http://www.microsoft.com/windows/co...ommunication & Internet&sc=Security&os=32-bit*
*http://www.symantec.com/norton/theme.jsp?themeid=windows7*


> Norton is Ready for Windows 7
> Norton Internet Security 2010 and Norton AntiVirus 2010 are designed from the ground up for Windows 7. The 2010 versions of our products deliver security that is both light on your system and extraordinarily effective. Norton uses the results of billions of scans on millions of computer to predict threats before they strike. Norton Internet Security and Windows 7 – they were made for each other.
> 
> Norton Internet Security 2009, Norton AntiVirus 2009 and Norton 360 Version 3.0 have all been updated to support Windows 7. Users of these products with active subscriptions will automatically receive the appropriate compatibility update. The update will be delivered automatically online, and no user action will be required. Users of older versions of Norton security products can visit our Norton Update Center for information on how to get the latest versions of their products.


----------



## aurelius2000 (Oct 26, 2009)

See, i had check out symantec's site. I just wanted to be sure it worked with x64 versions. Everyone here is wanting to use Windows 7 now. Our problem is getting GPO's and UO's to work because all of our servers were configured for windows XP. That is my issue. Why update it for work w/out first talking to the people that run the infrastructure?

But thats beside the point. Thanks Koala! That was helpful. Now we can go through with the rest of the endeavor (i.e getting group policies to work.....)


----------

